# sour smelling towels, help !!



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

I don't know why my towels smell sour. Here in Oklahoma, the heat and humidity will turn stuff pretty quick, but I always hang my towels up and don't let them lay around damp before I wash them, but, they come out of the dryer smelling bad. After one is used it smells bad. What can I put in my wash to get rid of this smell ?? My other clothes don't have it, just the towels.
Thanks for any advise.......P.J.


----------



## MoonShine (Mar 17, 2003)

You might try putting some vinegar in the rinse water. Sometimes, I'll wash the towels and forget to take them out to the line and the next day, they smell funky from laying closed up in the washer. I'll run them through the rinse again with some white vinegar and that seems to help. Also, do you have a clothes line? It would probably help to line dry them outside in the sunshine and air.


----------



## aaronwesley94 (May 23, 2008)

Pour some Baking Soda (about half a box) in with the towels while they're washing. In the summer time, our laundry room is always stocked with baking soda. It's practically required here in the summer time if you want anything to smell decent!


----------



## Marcia in MT (May 11, 2002)

Unfortunately, sour smell = microbial life. I have this problem with washcloths, even those just used once, rinsed, and hung to dry before they go into the wash. I'v been using warmer water, a little more detergent (I usually use the bare minimum -- less than the package says to use), borax or washing soda in the wash, and vinegar in the rinse. Hang outside to dry or if drying in the dryer, make sure they are COMPLETELY DRY before putting away. This usually takes care of it, but if it's really bad, they go through the cycle twice.


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

vinegar.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I remembered something from years ago on a radio show about household/recipes/ hints. A woman called in about the same problem! She was told that some of the soap or detergent residue wasn't being rinsed out and that makes clothes stink.

Try rinsing your towels more. And use vinegar! Or less detergent.


----------



## amyd (Mar 21, 2005)

Run them through a wash cycle of hot water with the water heater turned up all the way, no detergent or soap though. This will strip all the residue off of them. 

Then wash like normal.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Strip them out like diapers. Hottest wash water possible and dawn dish liquid. Rinse in hottest water and use white vinegar. Rinse again in cold water and the bare minimum for fab. softener. Dry on the line in direct sun light, then fluff on air only to take the stiffness off the fabric. Hope this helps.


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

great advise, thanks everyone. I did a load yesterday, with hotter water and rinsed with vinagar, then dried with out fabric softener. They seem better, I'm gonna get some borax or washing soda when I go to town next time. I really appreciate everyone sharing their knowledge.........
P.J.


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

Shooot! Get a jug of Ammonia when you go to the store. Pour about 1/4 cup in with the detergent. Probelm solved.


----------



## perennial (Aug 23, 2004)

do you use tide detergent? Just curious because a friend had that problem.

I suggest making and using your own detergent and then using vinegar in the rinse. If you need the recipe, message me. 

It's easy, saves $$ and you will never have stinky clothes again.


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

I didn't use tide, I use the cheap stuff..........I have been using vinager instead of fabric softener. I was amazed at how soft the towels came out, no softener at all, just vinager in the rinse. yes...I would love the laundry soap receipe, thank you very much.
And, thanks to everyone for the tips, they are all great!!!!!
P.J.


----------



## perennial (Aug 23, 2004)

I got this recipe from the archives - it originally called for Fels Naptha soap but, as mentioned I prefer Ivory soap (not the Ivory laundry powder in the store) . Here's what I do:

Finely grate one bar (4 1/2 oz Ivory or 5 1/2 oz Fels Naptha) of soap into a large bowl, using the finest grating disk on food processor, then put in regular blade add a cup of borax powder and cup of washing soda (comes in big orange bag), whirl into a powder. Then i use a large container and put whole processor bowl inside and tip gently (then no puff of powder). For laundry use - 2-3 tablespoons and 1/4-1/2 cup white vinegar where it says "softener" on cup and put it in there (for rinse cycle). That's it! I make a ton at once so i don't have to get it all out for month and months. It doesn't "suds" as companies add lots of chemicals for that trick. It gets all our stuff clean and that's saying ALOT. We have red clay soil here. The best part is there is no smell on clothes even if i don't put them in dryer right away. And, it's cheap.


----------

